# Non-Resident Gun ???



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I am going to be in Foley, AL. next week, and I plan on taking part of a day to shop for a AR15 at some of the local Gun Shops.
I know that I can buy A Rifle in AL.

I am thinking about running over to Pensacola too.
My question is, being a non-resident, can I buy a Rifle in Florida ??

Any suggestions on Gun shops to check out ?.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Whether or not you can buy a rifle in florida is dependent on your state of residency and what dealer you go to.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Yep*



BirdNest said:


> Whether or not you can buy a rifle in florida is dependent on your state of residency and what dealer you go to.



I believe that is how Alabama is too. I can buy a Rifle in AL. but I can't buy a Pistols there for some reason.
which doesn't make much sense, I have a CCL and can carry there.
I live in Michigan.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

As a michigan resident I doubt you could buy in fl. I work at a gun dealer and were only allowed to sell to residents of states that touch florida, I have heard that a nearby store can only sell to florida so I'd imagine michigan would be too far off but I very we'll may be wrong.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Florida will allow sales of long guns to a resident of any other state provided that state allows its residents to purchase firearms out of state or out of contiguous states. 

Yes, you can buy a long gun in Florida.
Michigan law states....

http://www.atf.gov/files/publicatio...ditiion/States/atf-p-5300-5-michigan-2010.pdf



> Chapter 3. Federal and Interstate Relations
> -
> Purchase of Rifles and Shotguns
> 3.111. Purchases in contiguous states by
> ...


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

1 gentleman suggested TGD Firearms in Pensacola.
I checked there inventory on line last night, and then sent them a Email to make sure that I could buy from them, and they said I could.

I would really like to see the new Ruger AR556, any idea on who may have 1 ?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

+1 on TGD


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yellow River Cat said:


> +1 on TGD



Yessir....he doesn't have a huge inventory but can get ya what you need....plus he has a few goodies that the locals don't have:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

We (Mike's Outdoors) don't have the Ruger in stock but we do have a pile of AR's on the shelf. Starting at $499.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thank you*



bigbulls said:


> We (Mike's Outdoors) don't have the Ruger in stock but we do have a pile of AR's on the shelf. Starting at $499.



Thanks, I don't know my way around down there real well, could you give me the address for Mike's ?.
and I will put it in my GPS.

Kevin


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

8643 Pensacola blvd. 32534

From I-10 go 1 mile north on Hwy 29 to the flashing yellow light. Were on the left.

https://maps.yahoo.com/place/?lat=3...a Blvd Pensacola, FL 32534 3325 United States


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thank you*



bigbulls said:


> 8643 Pensacola blvd. 32534
> 
> From I-10 go 1 mile north on Hwy 29 to the flashing yellow light. Were on the left.
> 
> https://maps.yahoo.com/place/?lat=3...a Blvd Pensacola, FL 32534 3325 United States



Thank you

Kevin


----------

